# Any recommended good restaurants near (DEN) Union station?



## Den (Jun 18, 2017)

Will be staying in a hotel near Denver Union station for a couple of days before hopping on the Zephyr and hoping to hear some recommendations of good restaurants? Medium price range preferred.

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2017)

Amtrak Unlimited had its Gathering last year in Denver. The group dinner was at McLoughlin's, which is very close to Union Station. Although I did not attend, I heard excellent reviews from those that attended.


----------



## Denver (Jun 19, 2017)

pennyk said:


> Amtrak Unlimited had its Gathering last year in Denver. The group dinner was at McLoughlin's, which is very close to Union Station. Although I did not attend, I heard excellent reviews from those that attended.


Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 22, 2017)

As a native, I can give a few:


Next to the station is Rodizio Grill, a Brazilian steak house. Really good stuff. A little pricey but check for their groupon special.
Denver Chop House is good as well, that's near there, about 2 blocks north. 
Jackson's across from Coors field isn't bad
But my main recommendation is to take the 16th street mall shuttle and near the station. It's free. It goes up and down the main mall area. There's a ton of places there you can also check there like the Paramount Cafe, Rialto Cafe, but there's your also your standard fare of chains like Maggiano's, Cheescake Factory, Chili's, Red Robin and the like. It's a pretty decent area, very "touristy" though I go there once in awhile myself.


----------



## DENvisitor (Jul 3, 2017)

For breakfast, I recommend the Delectable Egg on Market Street. They have good coffee, good food, and good service. Breakfast doesn't get any better than that! From Union Station, cross Wynkoop Street and travel straight ahead. You will be on 17th Street. Go three blocks to Market Street. Turn right, restaurant is mid block between 17th and 16th Streets.

I also recommend staying at the Oxford Hotel on 17th Street - only 1/2 block from Union Station. It is the old historic railroad hotel and dates back to the 1890's. If you can't stay there, I recommend you at least go into the lobby and look around. You also don't want to miss the Cruise Bar in the hotel It has been open continuously since Prohibition was lifted in 1933.


----------



## texline (Jul 4, 2017)

I second Delectable Egg. Great breakfast. I would caution on Oxford. We were there a few months ago stuck in major construction on the 4th floor. Wasn't good. I would recommend calling and see if construction is done.


----------

